# Greece Super League 14/01/2017



## betcatalog (Jan 14, 2017)

The two groups did not burn for points, so we can see an open game with many goals, Olympiakos can only score with the quality and Platanias can take advantage of the absences in defense of Olympiakos, Goals
PLATANIAS CHANION vs OLYMPIACOS PIRAEUS @@ Both team to score, odds 2.15

The local Veria to eight degrees is in the penultimate position of the table while Levadiakos is a position above 12 degrees, so any team should feel confident of the continuity and the game can be described as exaponto stay.

Veria has yet to win at home in six games where these games have scored just twice, along with the worst offensive line with just six goals in 14 games. Total has 9 to 14 under 2,5 in the league and five in six home.

The Levadiakos counts five consecutive defeats, scoring just one goal and received 15 goals. Away from home in six games has only one point, having only scored two goals in these paichnidia.Se this match will line up with new coach Giannis Christopoulos but will not be able to change many things because of the short time that is in the team.
VEROIA FC vs FC LEVADIAKOS @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.45

Hercules remains a laggard in the league table with just seven points and one win, while Corfu has 13 points without a win away. The two current opponents have scored nine goals in 14 games so far, performance which is the second worst performance in class.

Corfu has 11 to 14 under 2,5 whole, while away from home in six games have scored just one goal. Today will have available the best striker in Thuram who has scored four times.
PAE IRAKLIS 1908 vs AO KASSIOPI @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1,50

Barcelona in the final match seems to have some problems defensively conceding goal in almost every game, while the same score with comfort.

Both teams score and concede a goal, which is why they have 11 to 17 goals scored in total in the league, at home Barcelona has 5 to 8 goals scored, while Las Palmas away has 6 to 8 goals scored.

FC BARCELONA vs UNION DEPORTIVA LAS PALMAS @@ Both team to score, odds 2.10


----------



## Oliver4everYNG (Oct 5, 2017)

Corfu really have chances


----------



## ProTippingGuy (Nov 16, 2017)

it is old shi#t


----------

